# How to read a pedigree online ?



## cezcal20 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm new to looking at pedigrees and want to learn how to read the line breeding part. NOT looking to breed but just buy a puppy for sport work and want to know that I am getting a healthy puppy. 


Can someone explain how to read this inbreeding map ? What does the 4-4 mean ? Directly below that 5-5 mean ? Does that mean that this puppy's mother and father had a common ancestor in the 4th generation and the 4th generation had stuff in common with their 5th generation ?

People have sent links to me that supposed to help explain but it just confuses me more. What does the "wright's" 78% mean ? and 3.17% mean ? I WAS ALWAYS BAD AT MATH IN SCHOOL HAHAHA 

inbreeding is father to daughter but line breeding is great grandfather to grand daughter ? 

Sorry for my ignorance !! Ive tried looking up youtube video as well and online posts explaining the picture posted but couldn't find any. 


*** This is just a random pedigree I found on a German shepherd dog , NOT from the breeder I'm getting a puppy from ***

Thank you for all the help :smile2:

- Chelsea


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/com...ooled-on-understanding-a-list-of-linebreeding


----------

